# Form 80 and form 1221 for visa 485 Post-Study



## M.david1993 (Aug 23, 2019)

Hello everyone, I have some questions about applying for visa 458 Post-Study Work stream online. Am I required to fill form 80 and form 1221 as it is written on immi website the following :

"complete and provide the following forms:
Form 80 – Personal particulars for character assessment
Form 1221 Additional personal particulars information"

So, i have 2 questions:

1-Are these two forms only required for pepper base applications only? Or it is required to be filled as well for online submission? 

2- If it is a requirement for online submission. Do i have to submit it with all documents or i should only fill it if i asked for.

Thank you


----------



## M.david1993 (Aug 23, 2019)

Visa 485*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

M.david1993 said:


> Hello everyone, I have some questions about applying for visa 458 Post-Study Work stream online. Am I required to fill form 80 and form 1221 as it is written on immi website the following :
> 
> "complete and provide the following forms:
> Form 80 – Personal particulars for character assessment
> ...


These forms are required to be submitted by all 485 applicants
It doesn’t matter if it’s a paper based application or online
If you don’t submit it voluntarily, the CO will ask you for it and this may cause a delay in your processing 

Cheers


----------



## M.david1993 (Aug 23, 2019)

Thank you so much NB.


----------

